# floor press...



## qawse (Aug 31, 2007)

I was reading that johnnie jackson includes the floor press on his chest day. What are the benefits with this exercise-- when your range of motion is being limited?


----------



## ASHOP (Oct 13, 2007)

qawse said:
			
		

> I was reading that johnnie jackson includes the floor press on his chest day. What are the benefits with this exercise-- when your range of motion is being limited?




I did these before I had a bench press


----------

